
Fotonauts Is a Gorgeous Photopedia  - raghus
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/10/tc50-fotonauts-is-a-georgeous-photopedia/
======
unalone
Wow. I don't think it was till I saw this that I realized how full of it
Scoble is.

~~~
thwarted
"Flickr done right"? For any X in "X done right", X better be "twitter".

~~~
unalone
Haha, well stated.

Frankly, that comment was slightly offensive. Flickr is seriously one of the
best put-together sites out there. I would rank it with Vimeo in terms of
aesthetic beauty and pure functionality. Probably higher, even.

~~~
thwarted
Agreed. Flickr is a great example of a decent, attractive UI that doesn't get
in the way of the actual features and utility of the website.

